# The DEU Sweater - Keep, Bin, Improve



## FSTO (2 Nov 2022)

Ahhh, the DEU sweater. Ugly, takes one wash to pill it up, never fits well.

I've been thinking about putting in a request to the CAF Dress committee or would a UCR be the better route? (Or both?)

I personally favour a more Crew Neck style vice the V Neck (which after one wash migrates to your belly button.) What ever the kippers have seem to be much better than the crap we get issued now.


----------



## Halifax Tar (2 Nov 2022)

I miss the old one  

I have only ever worn it when it was dress of the day.


----------



## Remius (2 Nov 2022)

Halifax Tar said:


> I miss the old one
> 
> I have only ever worn it when it was dress of the day.


Still have mine.


----------



## quadrapiper (2 Nov 2022)

Halifax Tar said:


> I miss the old one
> 
> I have only ever worn it when it was dress of the day.


Not sure what the impetus was behind the redesign? Seems penny wise/pound foolish to replace something that robust with something very much _not_. 

Lots of the old ribbed ones still keeping sea cadets warm in 5s, looking only vaguely fuzzier and slightly more faded.


----------



## dangerboy (2 Nov 2022)

I would say using both a UCR and a request to the dress committee. I would also think that would be a low priority. I would rather see an improvement to the Short Sleeve and Long Sleeve shirts (better fit, more comfortable and breathable fabric...) before touching the sweater.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Nov 2022)

I like them. Great for hunting and stumbling around in the woods. The fact that I don't have to buy some overpriced, lesser quality one from an outdoor store is a bigger bonus  🙂 
I can't speak to the issue items anymore.


----------



## Remius (2 Nov 2022)

You can get wet and still stay warm enough with that sweater.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Nov 2022)

Remius said:


> You can get wet and still stay warm enough with that sweater.


Great thing about battle dress pants. Wet wool is warm. Cotton kills.


----------



## Furniture (2 Nov 2022)

I hate sweaters, so I never wear one unless ordered to. I agree with @dangerboy  that shirts should be a higher priority. I've seen tissue paper thats better quality than my DEU shirts.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Nov 2022)

Furniture said:


> I hate sweaters, so I never wear one unless ordered to. I agree with @dangerboy  that shirts should be a higher priority. I've seen tissue paper thats better quality than my DEU shirts.


Best stuff on earth is military grade. At least that's what everyone says🤣


----------



## Remius (2 Nov 2022)

Fishbone Jones said:


> Great thing about battle dress pants. Wet wool is warm. Cotton kills.


When I was in scouts I used to get stuff at the local army surplus store and had a battle dress jacket vest.  Was awesome in fall for camping etc.


----------



## Grimey (2 Nov 2022)

FSTO said:


> Ahhh, the DEU sweater. Ugly, takes one wash to pill it up, never fits well.
> 
> I've been thinking about putting in a request to the CAF Dress committee or would a UCR be the better route? (Or both?)
> 
> I personally favour a more Crew Neck style vice the V Neck (which after one wash migrates to your belly button.) What ever the kippers have seem to be much better than the crap we get issued now.


I like the CF green one i was issued in '85.  Bring that back in black (errrr...Navy Blue).  Although the RN actual blue ones look fine.


----------



## dimsum (2 Nov 2022)

I have no idea why (aside from cost) they transitioned from the old actual wool sweaters to this abomination.

But yeah, shirts should be a higher priority, or at minimum, cover the cost of tailoring like the tunics.


----------



## dangerboy (2 Nov 2022)

dimsum said:


> I have no idea why (aside from cost) they transitioned from the old actual wool sweaters to this abomination.


I think that is the answer right there.


----------



## dimsum (2 Nov 2022)

dangerboy said:


> I would also think that would be a low priority


I mean, shirts with cufflinks for the RCN got into the dress regs, so I don't think "a better sweater" would be _that _low of a priority.


----------



## dimsum (2 Nov 2022)

FSTO said:


> I personally favour a more Crew Neck style vice the V Neck (which after one wash migrates to your belly button.)


You mean the "douchebag neck"


----------



## daftandbarmy (2 Nov 2022)

dimsum said:


> You mean the "douchebag neck"
> 
> View attachment 74631



Yeah, that was the deal breaker for me.

I assume it was designed by some kind of pervert that wanted more cleavage


----------



## Colin Parkinson (2 Nov 2022)

Fishbone Jones said:


> Best stuff on earth is military grade. At least that's what everyone says🤣


Military grade toilet paper, when you need the scorched earth approach.


----------



## FJAG (2 Nov 2022)

Grimey said:


> I like the CF green one i was issued in '85.  Bring that back in black (errrr...Navy Blue).  Although the RN actual blue ones look fine.


I voted yes on the basis that this is still the sweater in use today. I liked mine a lot. When I was in Ottawa for three years I used to wear mine in the office in the summer because the air conditioning was like Antarctica in the Constitution building.

My only gripe was that the unit dress regs required it be worn under the combat/CADPAT shirt in the field which was somewhat arbitrary IMHO. I always wore my sweaters over the shirt.

🍻


----------



## daftandbarmy (3 Nov 2022)

FJAG said:


> I voted yes on the basis that this is still the sweater in use today. I liked mine a lot. When I was in Ottawa for three years I used to wear mine in the office in the summer because the air conditioning was like Antarctica in the Constitution building.
> 
> My only gripe was that the unit dress regs required it be worn under the combat/CADPAT shirt in the field which was somewhat arbitrary IMHO. *I always wore my sweaters over the shirt.*
> 
> 🍻



Which is kind of the basic principle of proper 'layering'...


----------



## dimsum (3 Nov 2022)

FJAG said:


> I voted yes on the basis that this is still the sweater in use today. I liked mine a lot. When I was in Ottawa for three years I used to wear mine in the office in the summer because the air conditioning was like Antarctica in the Constitution building.
> 
> My only gripe was that the unit dress regs required it be worn under the combat/CADPAT shirt in the field which was somewhat arbitrary IMHO. I always wore my sweaters over the shirt.
> 
> 🍻


It actually isn’t the one used now.  It switched somewhere around 2007 - I remember being on course somewhere and we were all to get the “new” sweaters.  

The old, actual wool ones were great.


----------



## RangerRay (3 Nov 2022)

I voted yes thinking it was the sweater I had. I didn’t know they changed them. That sucks. 

After I transferred to the Supp List, I went out and bought my own army green crew neck wool sweater. Best sweater in the world.


----------



## daftandbarmy (4 Nov 2022)

RangerRay said:


> I voted yes thinking it was the sweater I had. I didn’t know they changed them. That sucks.
> 
> After I transferred to the Supp List, I went out and bought my own army green crew neck wool sweater. Best sweater in the world.



Saved my life a few times.... mainly indoors in the UK where it was always much colder than out


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Nov 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> Saved my life a few times.... mainly indoors in the UK where it was always much colder than out
> 
> View attachment 74653


I had one and sewed pockets from a wool battle dress shirt on it. Wore that for years.


----------



## Halifax Tar (4 Nov 2022)

I still have the old wool button up shirts we used to have before the fleece.  

That, the thermos with carrier and OD scarf come with me on every hunt.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (4 Nov 2022)

Ditch the sweaters, they are unflattering and ugly.  Issue everyone nice jackets instead.


----------



## dangerboy (4 Nov 2022)

Humphrey Bogart said:


> Ditch the sweaters, they are unflattering and ugly.  Issue everyone nice jackets instead.


I do find it a bit strange that the lightweight jacket for spring/autumn is not issued but you have to buy it from Canex.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (4 Nov 2022)

It also looks way nicer than the sweater.  I would opt to wear that instead of the sweater always.


----------



## daftandbarmy (4 Nov 2022)

Humphrey Bogart said:


> It also looks way nicer than the sweater.  I would opt to wear that instead of the sweater always.



Or an Arc Teryx soft shell jacket, with or without a hood....









						Gamma LT Hoody Men's
					

Versatile, breathable softshell with weather resistance and stretch performance. Gamma Series: Softshell outerwear with stretch | LT: Lightweight.



					arcteryx.com


----------



## dimsum (4 Nov 2022)

dangerboy said:


> I do find it a bit strange that the lightweight jacket for spring/autumn is not issued but you have to buy it from Canex.


Kind of like Mess Kit...?

Ironically, the RCAF/RCN style of jacket is sold for much more at retail stores because bomber-style jackets are (or were) "in style".

The only reason I wear a sweater is if I didn't iron/pin on stuff to my short sleeved shirt.  Although just wearing long sleeved shirt with tie and CANEX jacket may be my next step.


----------



## Halifax Tar (4 Nov 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> Or an Arc Teryx soft shell jacket, with or without a hood....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With hood.  So dinosaurs can have heart murmurs over something else lol


----------



## FSTO (4 Nov 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> Or an Arc Teryx soft shell jacket, with or without a hood....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think the SOF community would be impressed with the great unwashed wearing their gear!


----------



## daftandbarmy (4 Nov 2022)

FSTO said:


> I don't think the SOF community would be impressed with the great unwashed wearing their gear!



Yeah, like the whole of the USMC


----------



## Halifax Tar (4 Nov 2022)

FSTO said:


> I don't think the SOF community would be impressed with the great unwashed wearing their gear!



Cant be special if everyone is wearing it lol


----------



## SeaKingTacco (4 Nov 2022)

Halifax Tar said:


> Cant be special if everyone is wearing it lol


Next thing you know, they CANSOFCOM would have to wear LogistikCorp stuff…


----------



## Halifax Tar (4 Nov 2022)

SeaKingTacco said:


> Next thing you know, they CANSOFCOM would have to wear LogistikCorp stuff…



Everything moves in circles now. 

Just like folks with high and tight hair cuts, they are now the rebels lol


----------



## dapaterson (4 Nov 2022)

With BEARDFORGEN and HAIRFORGEN, has CANSOF gone back to clean shaven and high and tight, just to be different?


----------



## dimsum (4 Nov 2022)

dapaterson said:


> With BEARDFORGEN and HAIRFORGEN, has CANSOF gone back to clean shaven and high and tight, just to be different?


Wearing Mk III boots and OG 107 combats


----------



## daftandbarmy (4 Nov 2022)

dimsum said:


> Wearing Mk III boots and OG 107 combats



I <heart> my Black Cadillacs!


----------



## dimsum (4 Nov 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> I <heart> my Black Cadillacs!


I did too, until I tried on my Rocky SV2s.  

It was like walking on clouds once I got the heel cup thing sorted.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Nov 2022)

Humphrey Bogart said:


> Ditch the sweaters, they are unflattering and ugly.  Issue everyone nice jackets instead.


STOP IT!
You want Work Dress to come back? The wheels on the bus go round and.......................


----------



## dimsum (4 Nov 2022)

Fishbone Jones said:


> STOP IT!
> You want Work Dress to come back? The wheels on the bus go round and.......................


Don't need to go that far. 

Issue the current purchased CANEX jacket.  There are no patches or other adornments other than ranks on there, and the current ones (unlike the crappy old ones) are actually well made with a good removable liner for the winter.

Also, for those with flowing locks thanks to HAIRFORGEN, no need to mess up your 'do when taking it off, unlike a sweater


----------



## Good2Golf (4 Nov 2022)

FSTO said:


> I don't think the SOF community would be impressed with the great unwashed wearing their gear!


Meh…Arc’Teryx is so pretty-COVID.  Back to North Face… 😉


----------



## Weinie (4 Nov 2022)

dimsum said:


> I did too, until I tried on my Rocky SV2s.
> 
> It was like walking on clouds once I got the heel cup thing sorted.


I have Magnums, which apparently, are the Neanderthal of boots, except if you have Fred Flintstone feet, which I do. They work for me.


----------



## FJAG (4 Nov 2022)

Fishbone Jones said:


> STOP IT!
> You want Work Dress to come back? The wheels on the bus go round and.......................


Or Garrison Dress. I'm one of the fourteen guys in the Army that actually liked it.   







🍻


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Nov 2022)

FJAG said:


> Or Garrison Dress. I'm one of the fourteen guys in the Army that actually liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I particularly like the oversize glasses and mustache option.....


----------



## daftandbarmy (4 Nov 2022)

FJAG said:


> Or Garrison Dress. I'm one of the fourteen guys in the Army that actually liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimsum (4 Nov 2022)

FJAG said:


> Or Garrison Dress. I'm one of the fourteen guys in the Army that actually liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weird how no one re-enacts that.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (4 Nov 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> I particularly like the oversize glasses and mustache option.....





FJAG said:


> Or Garrison Dress. I'm one of the fourteen guys in the Army that actually liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


15 guys. The boots I got are still the most comfortable boots that I have ever been issued.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Nov 2022)

SeaKingTacco said:


> 15 guys. The boots I got are still the most comfortable boots that I have ever been issued.


Garrison Boots? We had trouble driving with them. They wouldn't  bend properly.


----------



## Grimey (4 Nov 2022)

FJAG said:


> Or Garrison Dress. I'm one of the fourteen guys in the Army that actually liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Around the same time, the RCN got the polyester version of NCDs, which on the face of it made sense.  NCDs were expensive, being made from Nomex and (supposedly) fire retardant.  Why wear them out on fleet school/shore postings?

But, the Army version had even us nautical oxygen-thieves scratching our heada:  So you wear some Hasbro-made-GI Joe-looking DPM rip-off jacket that makes US Army woodland cammo look cool in barracks, but you still use the 50 year old olive green combats in the field?  Okaaayyyy…..


----------



## Kilted (4 Nov 2022)

My unit dress regs state that obese people are not allowed to wear the sweater.  Does anyone else have that?


----------



## dapaterson (4 Nov 2022)

Kilted said:


> My unit dress regs state that obese people are not allowed to wear the sweater.  Does anyone else have that?


Your unit dress regs are going to get tossed the moment anyone appeals.


----------



## GK .Dundas (4 Nov 2022)

Kilted said:


> My unit dress regs state that obese people are not allowed to wear the sweater.  Does anyone else have that?


So basically there's nobody is wearing them then?


----------



## dimsum (4 Nov 2022)

Kilted said:


> My unit dress regs state that obese people are not allowed to wear the sweater.  Does anyone else have that?


Please post said dress regs.  

I need my daily laugh.


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Nov 2022)

dapaterson said:


> Your unit dress regs are going to get tossed the moment anyone appeals.


Agreed. I would love to know who wrote THAT paragraph.


----------



## dapaterson (4 Nov 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> Agreed. I would love to know who wrote THAT paragraph.



Somebody who put the Arse into RSM?


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Nov 2022)

dapaterson said:


> Somebody who put the Arse into RSM?


Yes no doubt some cretin wrote that.


----------



## FJAG (5 Nov 2022)

Grimey said:


> But, the Army version had even us nautical oxygen-thieves scratching our heada: So you wear some Hasbro-made-GI Joe-looking DPM rip-off jacket that makes US Army woodland cammo look cool in barracks, but you still use the 50 year old olive green combats in the field? Okaaayyyy…..


The grey-green combats actually weren't that bad in the field and blended in okay if you were in shadows. Not so much standing in an open field of blueberries in Petawawa.

The irony of wearing unicoloured uniforms in the field and camouflage in the office was not lost on us. But it was a great improvement in a soldierly look over the garage mechanic rags that were work dress.

We were generally limited in when we were allowed to wear combat based on some belief that they were much, much more expensive to make and replace than work dress and shouldn't be worn out by doing such menial tasks as sweeping the floor of the gun park and greasing the M109s and L5s. And yes, standards would fluctuate every time there was a change of RSM appointment.

Which all takes me back to the 60s when we regularly wore coveralls in the field and when working rather than wearing battledress or FSODs.

🍻


----------



## RangerRay (5 Nov 2022)

FJAG said:


> Or Garrison Dress. I'm one of the fourteen guys in the Army that actually liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you didn’t have to iron the shirt and pants, spit shine the boots, and wear that terrible jacket with the shirt collar popped out over the jacket collar like a disco star, it wouldn’t have been that bad.


----------



## Kilted (5 Nov 2022)

FJAG said:


> Or Garrison Dress. I'm one of the fourteen guys in the Army that actually liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why was this graphic made? Is Garrison dress going to be a thing again?


----------



## daftandbarmy (5 Nov 2022)

Kilted said:


> Why was this graphic made? Is Garrison dress going to be a thing again?


----------



## dimsum (5 Nov 2022)

Kilted said:


> Why was this graphic made? Is Garrison dress going to be a thing again?


2 Div's Facebook page is pretty funny.  They also have gems like these:


----------



## Blackadder1916 (5 Nov 2022)

Kilted said:


> Why was this graphic made? Is Garrison dress going to be a thing again?



Ascots have entered the chat.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (5 Nov 2022)

Grimey said:


> Around the same time, the RCN got the polyester version of NCDs, which on the face of it made sense.  NCDs were expensive, being made from Nomex and (supposedly) fire retardant.  Why wear them out on fleet school/shore postings?


Actually, Grimey, we never got nomex NCD before polyester. Nor did we ever get something that was tailored the Army Garrison Dress way.

During the pre-unification years, officers wore their service dress at sea - wool pants and jacket with cotton shirts and tie, while the sailor wore either the cotton square rig shirt with wool "serge" pants, or , more often, cotton made jeans and a blue-jeans shirt - supplemented by anti-flash gloves and hood as required. There was no such thing as a "naval combat" dress.

After unification, we wore the green polyester work dress issued to all three services as our sea going rig, with the officers wearing the light green shirt and cap instead of the dark green work dress shirt and beret. 

When we got back to different environment colours, the Army adopted the Garrison Dress that you saw in the picture. It had a longer jacket with big square Army style pockets and a web belt over it in the midriff. The navy just changed the "old" work dress style, turned it blue (Navy for the pants and jacket, wedgewood for the shirt) but it remained polyester and became known as the Garrison Dress - but it was not the same as the Army one at all.

But this one hundred percent polyester had already been found to be too dangerous, and it was only kept while the Navy worked on getting a proper fire retardant sea going uniform. That became the original nomex NCD, which replaced the old "naval" Garrison Dress, and so we never "went back" to polyester from nomex. Once we finally had a fire retardant "Combat Dress", we never looked back.


----------



## Grimey (6 Nov 2022)

Oldgateboatdriver said:


> Actually, Grimey, we never got nomex NCD before polyester. Nor did we ever get something that was tailored the Army Garrison Dress way.
> 
> During the pre-unification years, officers wore their service dress at sea - wool pants and jacket with cotton shirts and tie, while the sailor wore either the cotton square rig shirt with wool "serge" pants, or , more often, cotton made jeans and a blue-jeans shirt - supplemented by anti-flash gloves and hood as required. There was no such thing as a "naval combat" dress.
> 
> ...


I didn’t mean to imply that the Navy adopted a version of Army Garrison Dress, just that the Navy version was issued around the same time.  From memory, the first version of NCDs were issued before Navy garrison dress and was a direct replacement for the old green work dress.

The initial version of NCDs were gash.  The shirt buttons fell off with every wash, the pants shrunk every wash cycle and looked comical with the crippler sea boots, and both the pants and jacket turned a fetching aubergine colour.  This was late ‘88/early ‘89 or so.  Because of the quality control issues, we held on to the green stuff as long as we could.  Later versions were much better.  Can’t comment on the latest stuff other than being perplexed by the number of Velcro badges.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (6 Nov 2022)

Grimey said:


> I didn’t mean to imply that the Navy adopted a version of Army Garrison Dress, just that the Navy version was issued around the same time.  From memory, the first version of NCDs were issued before Navy garrison dress and was a direct replacement for the old green work dress.
> 
> The initial version of NCDs were gash.  The shirt buttons fell off with every wash, the pants shrunk every wash cycle and looked comical with the crippler sea boots, and both the pants and jacket turned a fetching aubergine colour.  This was late ‘88/early ‘89 or so.  Because of the quality control issues, we held on to the green stuff as long as we could.  Later versions were much better.  Can’t comment on the latest stuff other than being perplexed by the number of Velcro badges.


I think the CAF should make the Navy wear Green Army Dress.  For no other reason than I would get a kick out of the Navy complaining about it 😄.


----------



## dimsum (6 Nov 2022)

Humphrey Bogart said:


> I think the CAF should make the Navy wear Green Army Dress.  For no other reason than I would get a kick out of the Navy complaining about it 😄.


----------



## dapaterson (6 Nov 2022)

Humphrey Bogart said:


> I think the CAF should make the Navy wear Green Army Dress.  For no other reason than I would get a kick out of the Navy complaining about it 😄.


TBH, the RCN complains about anything the CAF tells them to do.


----------



## FSTO (6 Nov 2022)

Humphrey Bogart said:


> I think the CAF should make the Navy wear Green Army Dress.  For no other reason than I would get a kick out of the Navy complaining about it 😄.


The first bunch of combats I ever received turned green after a couple of weeks in the sun. So, been there, done that punk!🤨🤣


----------



## FSTO (6 Nov 2022)

dapaterson said:


> TBH, the RCN complains about anything the CAF tells them to do.


----------



## FSTO (6 Nov 2022)

My first instinct when anything comes down from the CAF hierarchy is to think “Fucking Army”


----------



## dimsum (6 Nov 2022)

FSTO said:


> My first instinct when anything comes down from the CAF hierarchy is to think “Fucking Army”


Canadian Army First?

Although, having spent some time in dark blue, the RCN is by no means devoid of such ridiculousness.


----------



## dapaterson (6 Nov 2022)

FSTO said:


> My first instinct when anything comes down from the CAF hierarchy is to think “Fucking Army”



FSTO (leading the crowd in back) waiting for the latest from NDHQ (where they wear a tie with the short sleeved shirt).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589291332375568384


----------



## dimsum (6 Nov 2022)

dapaterson said:


> FSTO (leading the crowd in back) waiting for the latest from NDHQ (where they wear a tie with the short sleeved shirt).
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589291332375568384


To be fair, many folks in NDHQ would also be in that crowd.


----------



## FSTO (6 Nov 2022)

dimsum said:


> Canadian Army First?
> 
> Although, having spent some time in dark blue, the RCN is by no means devoid of such ridiculousness.


The jr rates name change comes to mind, followed by “Knippled” and finally trade amalgamation. There is much more.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (6 Nov 2022)

Actually, the first batch of NCD's had a bad habit, even when cleaned according to the procedure that was indicated, to turn purpleish pink. It was funny to those of us who did not inherit one of those, especially considering that it was not considered a defect by the supply system and thus they could not get replacement.


----------



## Halifax Tar (6 Nov 2022)

Humphrey Bogart said:


> I think the CAF should make the Navy wear Green Army Dress.  For no other reason than I would get a kick out of the Navy complaining about it 😄.










FSTO said:


> My first instinct when anything comes down from the CAF hierarchy is to think “Fucking Army”



Youre not alone.


----------



## Navy_Pete (6 Nov 2022)

dapaterson said:


> TBH, the RCN complains about anything the CAF tells them to do.


Like following the order to down tools and rebuild?


----------



## dimsum (6 Nov 2022)

Navy_Pete said:


> Like following the order to down tools and rebuild?


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Nov 2022)

Humphrey Bogart said:


> I think the CAF should make the Navy wear Green Army Dress.  For no other reason than I would get a kick out of the Navy complaining about it 😄.


You weren't around in the 70s were you?


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (7 Nov 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> You weren't around in the 70s were you?


No but I heard about it.  Sounded like a funny time 🤣


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Nov 2022)

Humphrey Bogart said:


> No but I heard about it.  Sounded like a funny time 🤣


We all wore the dreaded CF Green Uniform.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Nov 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> We all wore the dreaded CF Green Uniform.


Needed a kilt to make it not look like a bus driver uniform


----------



## Grimey (7 Nov 2022)

Humphrey Bogart said:


> I think the CAF should make the Navy wear Green Army Dress.  For no other reason than I would get a kick out of the Navy complaining about it 😄.


Done.  We get to keep the badges, right?


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (7 Nov 2022)

Grimey said:


> Done.  We get to keep the badges, right?


The entire uniform should just be velcro.  You can cover yourself to your hearts content!


----------



## daftandbarmy (7 Nov 2022)

Humphrey Bogart said:


> The entire uniform should just be velcro.  You can cover yourself to your hearts content!



Which reminds me....


----------

